# Review: Chapin 63985 Battery Backpack Sprayer



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Last season I purchased the  Chapin 63985 4-Gallon Wide Mouth 20v Battery Backpack Sprayer, Powered by Black & Decker and I wanted to give a quick review.

*Features:* 
1. Black & Decker 20-volt Lithium-Ion battery for up to 1.75 hours of continuous spraying.
2. 35-40 psi pressure rating.
3. 4-gallon tank with 6-inch wide mouth funnel for easier filling and cleaning.
4. Cushion grip wand with shut-off.
5. Three nozzles for a variety of applications included.
6. Padded Shoulder straps. 
7. Sprays up to 50 Gallons per charge.
8. Multi-stage filtering System.
9. Chemical resistant Viton seals and gaskets.
10. 1 battery and 1 recharger included (1 hour recharge time).
11. Piston Pump.
12. Unit dry weight is 10lb.

*First Impressions:*
I've always been impressed with Chapin products when Quality/Price/Weight are factored into the equation. This unit is no exception. Everything feels well built and strong. The pump is strong, but not loud. The 6-inch opening makes it very easy to fill and clean. The multi-stage filtering stage gave me confidence that the unit will last for years.









*Full season Impression:*
I have sprayed multiple products over the season including some that require leaf contact and some that require soil contact. A variety of chemicals needs a variety of wand set ups. The unit comes with 3 different tips but is lacking in the quality that another $10 investment can bring to the table. Be sure to check out the TeeJet Nozzle Thread to find the recommended nozzle for your application.

If you apply products monthly like a PGR or wetting agents then I'd highly recommend checking out the DFW Wand for the best overall set-up. Just a word of caution, some people have reported issues with the motor after using a CF valve on this unit. I feel the motor does a sufficient job of keeping PSI at a constant rate (40 psi) and a CF valve isn't required if the correct tip is used.

*Final Verdict:* 
I'd recommend this unit for anyone spraying 8K of lawn or less and HIGHLY recommend the unit for anyone spraying 4K or less. I find it much easier to use than the pump handle sprayers and when it's over 100F June-August, you'll thank yourself!

The current Retail price is $189.99, but can be purchased at  Amazon  for $140 (at the time of this review). Spending an additional $10 on the correct nozzles will yield a spray unit that can't be beaten for the price.

*Bonus:*
If you already own the Black & Decker 20V MAX Drill/Driver Circular and Reciprocating Saw Worklight Combo Kit the batteries and chargers are interchangeable and just makes everything a little easier to keep all your power tools organized and charged.
*
I know a few more people have the same sprayer, and I welcome any additional comments on this unit.*


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have this same sprayer unit. I'm on a smaller plot, with about 2500 sq/ft between the front AND the back, and this thing works out perfectly for me. I tend to spray a little heavy, so I mix up 4 gallons and it works out almost exactly for me. Running on fumes right at the end of the spray. I have charged it maybe once? Twice at the most.... and its still running strong after 6 or 7 different applications.

Only real complaint I have with it, is the little clips that hold on the shoulder straps don't always like to stay clipped onto the bottom bar. That, and sometimes it makes me feel like a girly man, because the lid can get really stuck on there and hard to open. Definitely won't leak from up there!


----------

